# Viele kleine Fragen? Technik, Rand



## gizmofoerster (5. Jan. 2008)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichler!

Ich wünsche euch allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr!

Nach meiner Neuanmeldung hier hatte ich über die Feiertage ein bisschen Zeit dieses Forum zu durchstöbern und kann sagen dass es mir auch schon sehr geholfen hat. Allerdings gibt es für mich, da ich im Frühjahr einen kleineren Teich anlegen möchte, doch noch die ein oder andere Frage. Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir ein wenig weiterhelfen!

Zu meinem geplanten Gartenteich. Wie ihr ja schon in meinem Profil sehen könnt wird der Teich, es handelt sich um ein Fertigbecken, eine Größe von 750 L haben. Becken ist schon gekauft. Ich plane in dem Becken meine beiden __ Schildkröten über den Sommer zu beheimaten. Über den späten Herbst bis Frühsommer kommen sie natürlich ins Haus und überwintern da Zeitweise. Fische sind keine geplant. Da die Schildis natürlich einiges an Sonne tanken müssen liegt der Teich auf der Südseite unseres Hauses. Ich werde dann die ein oder andere Uferbefpflanzung wählen die dem Teich wenigstens etwas Schatten spendet. Hinzu kommt vielleicht noch __ Froschbiss oder andere Schwimmpflanzen. Natürlich auch div. Unterwasserpflanzen. 
Soviel zu meinem geplanten Teich. Nun zu meinen Fragen.

1. Ich weiß dass ich den Pflanzen schon eine Chance geben muss sich einigermassen "anzusiedeln" bevor ich die __ Wasserschildkröten hineinsetzen kann. Da wenigstens die eine sehr auf Pflanzen steht.  Allerdings gebe ich den Pflanzen alleine nicht die allergrößte Chance dafür zu sorgen den Teich "sauber" zu halten. Hätte jemand einen Tip welches Filter-Pumpen-System ich für den Teich kaufen soll? Zum einen dachte ich an einen O..E Aquamax 4000 gekoppelt mit einem Filtoclear 3000. 

2. Wenn möglich soll das System das gefilterte Wasser über einen kleinen 2-3 stufigen Bachlauf an den Teich zurückgeben. Wäre die Pumpe dafür ausreichend, zu stark oder zu schwach? Wie sieht es mit der Durchlaufregulierung bei den Pumpen aus, kann man da etwas drosseln? Oder tut es als Pumpe auch eine Aquamax Start 2000?

3. Angenommen ich möchte um den Rand des Teichbeckens zu verdecken Steinfolie von der ersten Pflanzzone über den Rand aus dem Teich ragen lassen. Wäre da die Kapillarwirkung auch so sehr gegeben wie z.B. bei der NG Ufermatte oder Kokosmatte die sich ja sicher mehr mit Wasser voll saugen als die Steinfolie?


Ich weiß es sind ganz schön viele Fragen/Probleme, aber ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe!
 

Sascha

Wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Viele kleine Fragen? Technik, Rand*

Hallo Sascha.


zunächst: :willkommen bei uns im Teichforum!
Wenn eine Deiner Schildis auf Pflanzen steht, dann wirst Du die Pflanzen wohl außerhalb des Geheges integrieren müssen, z.B. in einem externen "Pflanzenfilter".
Ob die Pumpe für Deine angestrebte Bachlaufhöhe ausreicht, siehts Du anhand der Pumpenkennlinie * defekter Link entfernt *

Man rechnet dabei von Teichoberfläche bis zum Schlauchauslauf bzw. in Deinem Falle Filterauslauf. Bei Deinem Druckfilter kannst Du noch einiges an Reibungsverlusten einrechnen, sodass nochmals weniger ankommt.
Da das System als solches zusammen angeboten wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass es halbwegs zusammen passt. (War nicht immer so bei O..e )

Du hast m.M.n. zwei Möglichkeiten, dass richtige System für Dich zu finden.
1. Du baust erst den Teich samt Bachlauf und literst dann aus wieviel Liter pro Minute (kann man ja mittels Stopuhr und Taschenrechner hochrechnen) Deine Konstruktion optimal aussehen läßt. Die Schildis wollen sicher auch keinen Whirlpool!
Danach kaufst Du die Pumpe und den Filter.

2. Du kaufst das System und bastelst dann solange, bis der Bachlauf zur Pumpe passt.
Ich persönlich würde Variante eins bevorzugen. 

Im Laufe der Zeit wird sicher eher weniger Wasser am Ende des Filter ankommen, denn mit der Verschmutzung steigen auch die Reibungsverluste darin. 
Daher sind Staustufe mit eher schmaleren Überläufen m.M.n. am besten geeignet.

Zur Frage der Regulierbarkeit: Die Aquamax eco ist laut O..e mechanisch und elektronisch regulierbar.
Die Start nur mechanisch = ohne Stromeinsparung!
Guckst Du - defekter Link entfernt -.

Natürlich könnte man auch ein oder zwei der Staubecken bepflanzen. Allerdings sollte der Bachlauf dann sehr stabil und schildkrötensicher ausgeführt werden. Pflanzen verschieben gern die Folie nach außen und irgendwann ist der Bachlauf undicht. 

Ich hoffe Du bedenkst, dass man die Schildis sehr gut einzäunen muss. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, sie sind wahre Ausbruchskünstler!

Und zu guter letzt noch einige Links zum Thema von außerhalb, die Du vielleicht noch nicht kennst:
http://www.zierschildkroete.de/
http://www.wasserschildkroete.de/
http://www.kracho1.de.tl/

Berichte bitte, wie es bei Dir weiter geht - gern auch mit Bildern. 
Und wenn Fragen sind, dann raus damit.


----------



## gizmofoerster (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Viele kleine Fragen? Technik, Rand*

Hallo geschätztes Gartenteichvolk!  

Ich wollte noch einmal auf oben die von mir gestellte Frage bezüglich der Kapillarwirkung bei Steinfolie zurückkommen. Wäre der Entzug von Wasser ebenso groß durch am Rand angebrachte Steinfolie wie z.B. die Ufermatte von NG (Folie soll aus dem Teich über den Rand des Teiches hinausragen)? Die Ufermatte z.B. saugt sich ja vermute ich mal eher voll mit Wasser und gibt es weiter als die Steinfolie, oder? Weder die Folie noch die kleinen Steine auf der Folie saugen sich voll, dementsprechend müsste die Wirkung doch geringer sein, oder liege ich da falsch?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Silke (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Viele kleine Fragen? Technik, Rand*

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob du diese Steinfolie schon mal in den Händen hattest. Ich finde sie jedenfalls sehr steif und kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie du diese bei deinem kleinen Becken ordentlich verlegen willst. Außerdem bröseln nach gewisser Zeit die Steine ab und es sieht einfach sch... aus (sorry)
Kapillarwirkung hat diese kaum, da sie ja aus PVC o.ä. gemacht ist.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mit Holz und flachen Steinen den Rand kaschieren, dazwischen Pflanzen, die ins Wasser ragen bzw. umgekehrt. Finde ich irgendwie natürlicher...


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Viele kleine Fragen? Technik, Rand*

Hallo Sascha.

Die Folie selbst wird kein Wasser ziehen... aber wenn Du sie in den Teich hängen läßt, könnte sie unter sich mit dem Fertigbecken im Laufe der Zeit einen Docht bilden. 
Füll Dir mal einen Eimer oder eine Schüssel ziemlich voll mit Wasser und leg an den Rand eine Frischhaltefolie, so wie Du die Steinfolie legen möchtest. 
Und dann schau hin, was zwischen Schüssel und Folie passiert.
So extrem wird es bei der Steinfolie nicht laufen, da sie einfach steifer ist und dadurch keine so vollflächige Auflagefläche bilden kann, aber wenn dann unter der Folie noch Erde bis zur Teichschale kommt und irgendwann zwischen Folie und Schale rutscht, dann gibt das einen schönen Docht. :?

Und diese Steinfolien verlieren mit der Zeit wirklich ihre Steine.... kannst Du z.B. hier nachlesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13


Kannst Du uns denn nicht mal ein paar Bilder Deines Teiches zeigen? Oder ist der noch nicht soweit?
Silke hat(te?) einen wirklich schön gestalteten Miniteich, der sehr naturnah "an Land geht/ging".
Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9
Ich persönlich finde das schöner, als eine Steinfolie, bei der man mit der Zeit auch wieder das Schwarze sehen wird.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


----------

